# 

## Enter

,       ?

----------

-    )).  ,        ,     .

----------


## derikpro

Iphone 4s?

----------

> Iphone 4s?

          (0532)501424 ().    ,     ,        .

----------


## LAEN

6020.   (  ) ?

----------

> 6020.   (  ) ?

   :"", . , 29.           N82.    40     ,    20 ,            )

----------


## Enter

> :"", . , 29.

  , ,  70 ,     .

----------

> , ,  70 ,     .

   ,   , ""......   ,  ,           .

----------


## laithemmer

**,   ?  ?
      ((( ,   ,

----------

> **,   ?  ?
>       ((( ,   ,

   ,   )

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   )

  ,   ...
   ,

----------

> ,   ...
>    ,

   ,     .         ,     ,

----------


## Sky

>

----------


## andy

,  "",       
  "",       ,    29   ;)

----------

> ,  "",       
>   "",       ,    29   ;)

     ?)  ,      .

----------


## andy

> ?)  ,      .

----------

> 

    ,     ?!

----------


## andy

> ,     ?!

   -

----------

> -

        ,        :)

----------


## 23q

**,   ,   ,      ,   *andy*      .

----------


## andy

> ,        :)

----------

-   ,   .      , 6-     -     .              .        ,      .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

   ,    ,     -   ,    :(

----------

> ,    ,     -   ,    :(

----------


## zhana

3 ,   2 ,   )

----------


## Voland BulgakOFF

SONY Xperia Z1.
      ?
 ,     ? 
       ( ) -     .
,  -        .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> SONY Xperia Z1.
>       ?
>  ,     ? 
>        ( ) -     .
> ,  -        .

----------


## remonttehnikysc

?

----------


## GVL224

( ) ?
  , ...

----------


## MAD_MAX

> ?

   .      .   ...

----------

?  ,    .    3.

----------

,          .     ,      ,     . 
   Redmi 3S,  Tapatalk

----------


## MAD_MAX

*Aura*,    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?

  ...  50 .  1000 -         ,

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Barga

LG G3 D850.    .   ,        ?  
    .            "/,    !".    ! :)))
,   !           ! :))

----------


## GVL224

,     .
    29,   .

----------


## Dracon

*https://thehackernews.com/2019/09/si...e-hacking.html* 
*    SIM-,    SMS        * .        Apple, ZTE, Motorola, Samsung, Google, HUAWEI   .  ,      ,  -    .  *,   SimJacker*,     SIMalliance Toolbox Browser (S@T Browser),    SIM-,        30  .          .   ,   *     .* *      ,  Apple, Samsung, Google, HUAWEI  .        SIM-.* 
S@T Browser   ,    SIM-,      eSIM,   SIM Tool Kit (STK),    ,          . S@T Browser    STK,    ,  ,  ,   ,      ,     .  * GSM-  10 ,        ,   .   :
*          IMEI
*             
*        
*    ,       
*      ,      -
*     SIM-
*         ,    . .* 
       .  SimJacker             ,  .  *   ,       ,     ,  SIM-  .* 
          .   , *            SIM-,      2009 .*         GSM.  *https://thehackernews.com/2019/09/si...e-hacking.html*   

> LG G3 D850

  .  G  LG   (          / ). 
  V  LG   (,   LG V20 H990DS -  2016 ,    LG V20 -  ,    ;   - 3200).

----------


## Dracon

> **...............

  **   .................. 
 Cloudflare   *VPN-*,       ** .  ,  Cloudflare *         .*     iOS  Android. 
   Warp     1.1.1.1,        DNS- .         ,       .  *Warp        .    - ,        :   .*  *   Warp  -    * ,              Argo.   ,  Warp+      30%.           Android  iOS , *     .        1  .*   *https://blog.cloudflare.com/announcing-warp-plus/*

----------


## Dracon

>

----------


## Dracon

iPhone 7        
  iPhone X

----------


## Dracon

Google        Android,         *  ,        Android:* 
Pixel 2 
Huawei P20 
Xiaomi Redmi 5A 
Xiaomi Redmi Note 5 
Xiaomi A1 
Oppo 3 
Moto Z3 
Oreo LG
Samsung S7
Samsung S8
Samsung S9 *     Android 8.x   .* 
   Check Point      Android   -.............  *  - Google finds Android zero-day impacting Pixel, Samsung, Huawei, Xiaomi devices - https://www.zdnet.com/article/google...iaomi-devices/*

----------


## Dracon

-

----------


## Dracon

> https://cdn.fishki.net/upload/post/2...mp-2756-73.jpg

   ..............

----------


## Karen

> ..............  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSIU8a19N3U

       !!!!

----------

